# New England Setting



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi all, I'm new but I just started back working on my layout for like 6 months. I have a New England Winter / Christmas theme and came into some Dept 56 buildings and Trees. Which I added to the layout. Not 100% to the HO scale but I'm in it to have fun and run my trains. Take a look and tell me what you think....I still have a bunch of touch up as seen by pics...enjoy


----------



## TulsaFlyer (Sep 21, 2009)

I like it!!
The Christmas theme is just perfect.

Jody


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks much appreciated!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Pton,

Very festive ... smiles all around ... thanks for sharing.

To Bob/Shaygetz ... Did you see the KFC in Pton's layout? It's getting me all nostalgic ... and HUNGRY!

TJ


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey All Got some new stuff...I was able to "develop" a section of my layout.

A Dept store, Market and Deli, and Pub....Enjoy!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Very nice, Pton! Ain't it great to get new toys?


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks and Yep...The Wife has some supplies on the way for my B-day at the end of the month. Steel wheels and Couplers, I have bought some old boxcars, people were getting rid of (yard sales etc). I plan to refresh them and bring them back. For me it cool to get New but more fun to bring something old back...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice.:thumbsup: all you need is this flying around in your sky.


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

big ed said:


> Very nice.:thumbsup: all you need is this flying around in your sky.
> 
> View attachment 2389



Great Idea, I do have a Chopper but not in the pics...on the expansion I do see a Airport in my plans....I live near Trenton Mercer Airport, and CSX / Conrail runs on the East end....Wow Thanks Big Ed got me Thinking.....


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pton46 said:


> Great Idea, I do have a Chopper but not in the pics...on the expansion I do see a Airport in my plans....I live near Trenton Mercer Airport, and CSX / Conrail runs on the East end....Wow Thanks Big Ed got me Thinking.....



It's kind of hard finding 1/87 planes.
Let me know if you find some decent ones.

And watch it some advertise as being HO scale but they aren't. 
Close but not to scale.


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Walthers had some in the last catalog I think...pricey but you'll know they'll be to scale. My Son has some 1/64 scale so if I can verify using those to compare (on the one I see live of course)


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pton46 said:


> Walthers had some in the last catalog I think...pricey but you'll know they'll be to scale. My Son has some 1/64 scale so if I can verify using those to compare (on the one I see live of course)



a quick look there and I found one plane. it says HO but is 1/600 scale.
they got more at 1/500 scale.

throw me a link that you found with a bunch of planes. little two seaters or jets would be nice to.


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Here are some small personal aircraft , that would fit for me (Trenton) only lands personal Aircraft mostly.


http://www.diecastairplane.com/store/c/2138-1-87-HO-Scale.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Pton,

That's a really fun, creative layout. However ...

I'm thinking you should declare yourself Mayor, and start collecting property taxes from all of the businesses and townfolk. Gotta defray your upfront costs somehow!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks TJ....I hear you but I want it to be commerce friendly.....unlike my town....lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pton46 said:


> Here are some small personal aircraft , that would fit for me (Trenton) only lands personal Aircraft mostly.
> 
> 
> http://www.diecastairplane.com/store/c/2138-1-87-HO-Scale.html



Thanks for the link. Man some are pricey.

I wonder how much they would cost to ship to Scotland? A fellow model Rail Roader was asking about HO planes and jets. They got some whirlybird's too cool. I got to look better when I have the time.


I got this in the other day for my RR. O gauge 1/48 k line model of an RAF D-520.
Every RR layout needs at least one plane flying around on fishing line. This one flew to me from far away.

I am keeping my eyes opened for one more.
I need an American one. I didn't think I would win this one.
At least it has red white and blue on it.

This one was 99 cents and $4.85 to ship. No one bid on it but me and I had a whopping bid in of $1.77 on it. :thumbsup:

I like auctions were no one else bids.


----------



## Pton46 (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, ain't cheap but I like the detail on them. Luckily Trenton Mercer is a low Traffic airport....(three planes should do it :laugh

I like the WWII era that is Spitfire right? I have one of my sons Chopper on some Fishing line over the mountain in my Layout. I just need to clear some Stuff out...(yard sale maybe) and get working on this Airport.....Time for the "mayor" to float a Bond....lol


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pton46 said:


> yeah, ain't cheap but I like the detail on them. Luckily Trenton Mercer is a low Traffic airport....(three planes should do it :laugh
> 
> I like the WWII era that is Spitfire right? I have one of my sons Chopper on some Fishing line over the mountain in my Layout. I just need to clear some Stuff out...(yard sale maybe) and get working on this Airport.....Time for the "mayor" to float a Bond....lol


I think the spitfires sort of replaced the D 520's. I don't know much about the old war planes.

These were armed with a 20 mm cannon firing through the propeller spinner (a feature later found on many German and Russian designs) and two 7.5 mm machine guns in small pods under each of the wings. 

I got to put the weapons on mine yet.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Did someone say Spitfire?










Never did finish with the decals.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

T-Man said:


> Did someone say Spitfire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job T.
Now lets get the decals on it.:thumbsup:

I still got to attach the weapons on mine and hang it on some 2lb fishing line over the layout. 

I am trying to figure out where the 20mm canon went as there is no way to attach it through the prop. 
And if I put it on the bottom it looks like it would shoot the prop off. Unless I mount it facing the back.


----------

